# Mannix was attacked a couple days ago



## Mannix (12 mo ago)

We were almost home from our 1.5 mile bike ride when the neighbors dog slipped out of it's harness and a collar, ran across the street around the back of my bike and proceeded to maul Mannix.

Mannix couldn't run because of the leash and turned to fight it off. I was able to stop the bike and get off the seat otherwise I would have been wrecked and injured. Every time I've seen this neighbor walking her dog it is always lunging/pulling with all its got to get my dog. I even warned her a week earlier that it better not ever get loose.

She doesn't even try to correct her dog, just keeps repeating sorry, sorry. I told her she needs to train her dog and she says how do you train them? She's a glaring example of someone who has no business owning a dog, a powerful breed none the less.

So now I must wear my Ka-Bar sheathed knife not just in the woods but when walking my dog in the neighborhood also. This attack happened so fast that a firearm would be too dangerous to try to shoot it. I would most likely miss.

Mannix is okay but I've spent a lot of time and effort socializing him and crap like this is not helpful. He's a big baby with other's pets and small children.

I'll be ready for the next attack, there will be blood, police, and a lawyer.
Rant off.


----------



## 3ymum (Oct 12, 2021)

Poor Mannix! Hope he is doing fine. Hate people being so irresponsible, especially they have strong dogs!


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

Was Mannix hurt? How's he doing now?


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Why do people buy those dogs (or GSD) if they can't control them or think they can't be trained?

If Mannix is hurt (or even if he's not) I'd report the attack so it's on file. Give him a pet for me.


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

_Why do people buy those dogs (or GSD) if they can't control them or think they can't be trained? _

dogs are not born evil. People train them to be. The owner is the problem


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

You should report this incident to Animal Control. In our town I was consulted as a trainer for a similar case; court ordered training. A dog that escaped the home and attacked a leashed dog in the street. He was now labeled as a 'Dangerous Dog'. By the way, it was the sweetest dog to work with.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

File reports with AC and the police.


----------



## SMcN (Feb 12, 2021)

I am glad both you and Mannix appear to be ok. But take a deep breath and reassess now that the adrenaline has worn off. Depending on where you are, the gun could get you in more trouble than helping. As you said, it happened so fast. (Unfortunately, been-there, done-that.) And I am referring to being able to control the situation in tight quarters, urban environments, or with other people in vicinity, not to say legal ramifications in today's world.
And, yes, do report this event so it goes on record. I also agree with the sentiment the problem is more the owner than the dog. But the dog is the one who is going to pay the price. 
I would also suggest something like a dog/coyote spray rather than a knife. Of course, I am relating as to my physical capabilities and have no idea what your's are, but I can't imagine NOT getting hurt, possibly significantly, if getting into hand-to-paw conflict with a PB. 
Be careful and take care of yourself and Mannix!


----------



## SafeNSound (Jan 11, 2022)

glad Mannix is ok. This strikes close to home. When me and my wife walk Layla in our neighborhood it is kind of stressful due to how observant we have to be. We have had our share of run ins with loose dogs. If you can believe it, a big newfoundland broke a window to charge us on a walk lol. My current go-to's are a large walking stick and a (legal) fixed blade knife. Fortunately, yelling and waving/banging the stick has gotten us out of these situations. Before I carried the stick, Layla did have to defend herself against a stray when i was walking her and my other dog but ended up okay. The reality is that most owners in my area don't care about securing their dog and managing their behavior, but I refuse to let my dogs get hurt or killed because of it. Coincidentally, I was recently talking with my wife about _only_ walking the dogs at a park we would need to drive to, just to avoid incidents.


----------



## Zeppy (Aug 1, 2021)

This is horrible. So glad you’re both okay. I have seen a large number of certain types of dogs recently and it scares me a lot.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Let's be careful to avoid starting an anti bully breed thread.They always end badly. Thank you.

Rule 18:"Pitbulls" and all topics and references to "pitbulls" is banned from this board. Violators will receive a warning and, if the warning is ignored, the member will receive a time out, and after that, a permanent ban. People who happen to own a breed deemed as a "pitbull" or cross can mention their dogs in stories that have nothing to do with the "breed" or type.


----------



## femafgm (8 mo ago)

Buckelke said:


> _Why do people buy those dogs (or GSD) if they can't control them or think they can't be trained? _
> 
> dogs are not born evil. People train them to be. The owner is the problem


What Wolfy said, but also genetics- so, so many GSD's that are just dog reactive; I just finished training one in obedience, but there was nothing I could do to stop her predisposition to be reactive, just suppression with an e-collar, but it was always there. Owner is happy, but wish I could have done more.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Several of us here no longer walk in our neighborhoods due to loose and out of control dogs. If your parks have employees there to keep an eye on people and their dogs, it’s safer. I was with a friend who let her dog loose and he kept bothering other dogs. I told her to leash him before he got into a fight. She didn’t and they kicked her out.


----------



## Mannix (12 mo ago)

Buckelke said:


> Was Mannix hurt? How's he doing now?


Wasn't hurt, he's okay, thanks.


----------



## Mannix (12 mo ago)

LuvShepherds said:


> Several of us here no longer walk in our neighborhoods due to loose and out of control dogs.


That's a shame, nobody should lose thier liberty due to the irresponsible action of others.


----------



## Mannix (12 mo ago)

WNGD said:


> If Mannix is hurt (or even if he's not) I'd report the attack so it's on file. Give him a pet for me.


No damage otherwise I would have called the police. I'll give her this one chance but that's all. My neighbors witnessed it. Thanks.


----------



## Mannix (12 mo ago)

Buckelke said:


> The owner is the problem


I heard that.


----------



## Mannix (12 mo ago)

dogma13 said:


> Let's be careful to avoid starting an anti bully breed thread.They always end badly. Thank you.
> 
> Rule 18:"Pitbulls" and all topics and references to "pitbulls" is banned from this board. Violators will receive a warning and, if the warning is ignored, the member will receive a time out, and after that, a permanent ban. People who happen to own a breed deemed as a "pitbull" or cross can mention their dogs in stories that have nothing to do with the "breed" or type.


Okay, I didn't know that.


----------



## tintallie (Aug 6, 2008)

The owner not keeping their dog under control is the problem. I have dealt with this issue a lot living outside the city in a rural hamlet where people think dogs can roam free.

I report it to Animal Control every time, and I carry a can of PetSafe Spray Shield which is a citronella spray that works on most dogs.


----------



## Mannix (12 mo ago)

tintallie said:


> The owner not keeping their dog under control is the problem.


Without a doubt, for sure.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Most owners tell you that it is the first time or that he has never done that before. I report them, no matter if it is the first time. He showed that he would just attack. Why wait for the next time? Next time he might kill a small dog.
By the way, now it is crucial that Mannix remains comfortable around strange dogs and not let this one accident grow and fester in his brain. So expose, expose and expose in a positive way but also to remain neutral kin the presence.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Buckelke said:


> _Why do people buy those dogs (or GSD) if they can't control them or think they can't be trained? _
> 
> dogs are not born evil. People train them to be. The owner is the problem


There are dogs that are born messed up, wired wrong. It happens but people hide it. I bred, whelped and raised a litter of Schipperke’s, one ended up being a serious issue. Was it because he was so big, it took her 2 hours to get him out, was it because I had to work hard to get him breathing? Won’t ever know but sometimes dogs for whatever reason, are just not good dogs. I did a lot of crying but things sometimes happen and you learn from them.


----------



## doubleroll (Jul 5, 2011)

I have no additional advice except to say I am sorry you has this happen to you and Mannix.


----------



## dojoson41 (Oct 14, 2018)

Mannix said:


> We were almost home from our 1.5 mile bike ride when the neighbors dog slipped out of it's harness and a collar, ran across the street around the back of my bike and proceeded to maul Mannix.
> 
> Mannix couldn't run because of the leash and turned to fight it off. I was able to stop the bike and get off the seat otherwise I would have been wrecked and injured. Every time I've seen this neighbor walking her dog it is always lunging/pulling with all its got to get my dog. I even warned her a week earlier that it better not ever get loose.
> 
> ...


have the same problem with neighbors dog so i too carry a knife to defend my dog.


----------



## Honey Maid (Dec 25, 2020)

dogma13 said:


> Let's be careful to avoid starting an anti bully breed thread.They always end badly. Thank you.
> 
> Rule 18:"Pitbulls" and all topics and references to "pitbulls" is banned from this board. Violators will receive a warning and, if the warning is ignored, the member will receive a time out, and after that, a permanent ban. People who happen to own a breed deemed as a "pitbull" or cross can mention their dogs in stories that have nothing to do with the "breed" or type.


When I took Oskar in to the Vet for his neuter appointment we sat next to a nice young lady with the SWEETEST English Staffie. The Staffie was about 5 years old, neutered male, in for an ACL repair. It's the fault of humans, that have bred Staffs to be more 'game'. Very sad indeed.


----------

